# actualiser icloud



## Isaure (3 Août 2018)

Bonjour, je supprime des photos de mon iphone 5C mais elles ne sont pas supprimer sur icloud car il me dit que j'ai 2081 photos stockées dans icloud mais dans ma phototèque je n'ai que 1340 (0 dans la corbeille). Est ce que c'est un problème de synchronisation ? D'actualisation ?
C'est très important car je n'ai plus d'espace de stockage !


----------



## guytoon48 (4 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
Plus d'espace de stockage sur l'iPhone ou sur le Cloud?


----------



## Isaure (4 Août 2018)

Les photos supprimées récemment sont revenue dans ma phototèque toute seule, donc j'en ai supprimer et là cela a fait de l'espace stockage dans ICLOUD.(ce que ça ne faisait pas avant)


----------



## Isaure (4 Août 2018)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Plus d'espace de stockage sur l'iPhone ou sur le Cloud?


sur le cloud


----------

